# Addy's Beautiful Triplets!



## Crossroads Boers

Kindlehope Warrior's Adventure had her first kid at about 6:45 this evening.  The other 2 followed about 20 minutes apart! All 3 came out the correct way with two legs and a head presenting. That was the first "normal" kidding we've had this year!! All the others have had at least 1 leg back if not 2! 

They are all healthy and nursing! We had to rip the 1st bucks ears because they were folded up. That was sad.  Other than that though, they are doing wonderful! Addy is such a terrific mom! 

Buck #1 will be our bottle kid. He weighs 7.7 and we named him Adventurous Quest. 

Doe also weighed 7.7 and we named her Adventurous Journey. She is REALLY dark red. 

Buck #2 has a big white stripe on his belly. He came out on the red side so we first thought he was all red! Then my sister turned him over and said " hey wait, he's got a big white spot!". So we named him Exciting Discovery! He weighed 8.4! 

Our kidding tally so far is 10 kids. 6 bucks and 4 does. 6 reds, 2 traditionals, 1 paint and one minimal paint. 

2 more does to go and we'll be done until December!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

So cute!!! What dose ripping the ear mean? Sounds scary!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

sarahmoffatt said:


> So cute!!! What dose ripping the ear mean? Sounds scary!


It's when the ear is folded and there is skin attaching it. You just gently rip it. Hurts for a little for them. Like a paper cut, I'd assume!


----------



## RedGate

Beautiful babies  worth the wait.


----------



## Crystal

They look very nice. I also learned something. I did not know that about the ears also.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> It's when the ear is folded and there is skin attaching it. You just gently rip it. Hurts for a little for them. Like a paper cut, I'd assume!


Precisely. 

Thanks! Can't wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

soo sooo cute! Chanel's two does had folded ears where the skin was attached too. The buck didn't but the does did. We had to rip them also, they are looking great now though! lol Some people do not rip them but We just prefer to look at non folded ears over here!

Congrats on all the healthy babies!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Congrats my girl job well done. The dark red has spots, you can see red on mahogony. They are so cute! The boy w/ the stripe looks just like one of my does. She appears to be bred for the end of June.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you!!  Yea, fortunately he was the only one with folded ears. All I want to do is take pictures and enjoy the wonderful moments of new life... not have to make them cry! We didn't do the one side as it isn't bad. The tip hangs down like it should now, there is still a little bit connected though. The other side that we did do looks great. 

That is the doe! I did notice those spots on her... it's just like Justified's spots!! She is very pretty.  I don't know how, but she managed to squeeze out of the pen somewhere and was in with the other kids at about 2:30am when I checked on them. I guess she thought she should be with the older kids! I haven't a clue how she got out! I guess she is living up to her name!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

:laugh: Uh oh sounds like she's going to be a trouble maker :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, indeed! She is a very pretty doe so is definitely going to be in the keeper possibilities for a while.  

Here are some new pictures! Pictured in birth order... buck, doe, buck.


----------



## GTAllen

Nice pile of red kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

soo Sooo Pretty and handsome!



When the ears are folded but not bad I take a couple of small pieces of cardboard cut to fit the ear on the front and backside just a little wider than the ear and use vet wrap or tape and leave them wrapped for a day or two and the ears hang down just like they are supposed to. Maybe you could try that on the one that is still a little folded.?? Just a suggestion that we use over here.


----------



## StarMFarm

Congrats! They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

checking in I knew you'd have some new pics up . I still think that little dappled doe may give you good chance of spots later.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, of course I had new pictures up.  

Thanks for the suggestion Amber! We may just do that.  

If Diamonds doesn't have dapples I think I might pull my hair out... then hers!!  If we don't get dapples with a heavily dappled doe bred to a heavily dappled buck, we're not getting dapples ever!!! I really will be shocked if she doesn't have dapples though. I don't know how she couldn't. I guess I better not say that!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are all doing great! Thanks for asking! We just pulled Addy's little wether buck today to start bottle feeding him. We also had to dis-bud him today too....that was sad!

We can probably let them out of their pen for a little bit today, so look back for updated pictures later today!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yay! Cant wait for more pics! 



I am getting kinda sad all the babies are getting so big and i only have one doe left to kid then I am done until the end of the year. Its always sad when ever everyone has kidded I miss babies goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some new pictures.  The one in the house is our bottle baby Quest. He was saying hi to out spoiled, fat, lazy Aussie!!  

I counted 15+ ( really hard to count) spots on her other buck! I have no clue where he got those! It is pretty cool though. You can see a couple of them in one of the pictures.  

Oh I know! I am getting sad too!!! Sniffle. All my babies are growing up and we only have 2 does left to kid. Diamonds will be the most fun kidding yet ( I'm hoping anyway) some that is something to look forward to. She's due in 14 days...  Then her sister Ruby is due in May.


----------



## Tayet

All of them are so cute! I just love baby goats.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Soo soo pretty! Love the one in the house staring down the dog! Love all the colors!


----------



## HonestOmnivore

They are Soooooooo beautiful! I love the colors, just so lush and that doe *swoon*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! They do all have such different coloring! The doe is a gorgeous color. She is so dark brown it is almost black! I'd love to keep her, but we can't keep them all! So she will be for sale.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! They do all have such different coloring! The doe is a gorgeous color. She is so dark brown it is almost black! I'd love to keep her, but we can't keep them all! So she will be for sale.


FOR SALE!?!?!! Please tell me u already have a buyer or else I am gonna start planning to have her picked up when u wean! Hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep. She is so beautiful and it was a hard decision... but we have to part with some or our barn is going to explode!!!  

Nope, no buyer yet.  We just decided to sell her today. I wonder how much shipping costs???


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep. She is so beautiful and it was a hard decision... but we have to part with some or our barn is going to explode!!!
> 
> Nope, no buyer yet.  We just decided to sell her today. I wonder how much shipping costs???


Hmmm Pm me your city and zip if you do not mind and I will get a Quote.

When will she be ready to go?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay I just did!  Sh can go in mid June.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay great! I am going to try and get some quotes figured out it may not be worth it she is gonna be so young! And I just worry she will get so stressed and scaredI have never had one flown in from another state. And we are pretty far away from each other! 

Wonder if I could fly in and just hold her in my lap for the flight back home? Lol think the airline would go for that?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha. Maybe!!! I doubt it... Hehe.  

We can be in touch about it.


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW !! That is some varying shades of red !!
They are all so beautiful , congrats


----------



## HonestOmnivore

Your "therapy-goat"? ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Laura!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

OkayI map quested our address and we are only a little over 2400 miles apart! Peice of cake right???


----------



## 8566

They are allllll adorable! Congrats on the kiddos and red must be the color of the year for you.

They are so huggable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. Ya, piece of cake! I think that'd be about a 5 hour flight??  

Thanks Elizabeth! It sure is!


----------



## bayouboergoats

5 hours is way better than 38 hrs if I drove straight there with Nostops! Lol

Do you know if United Airlines flies to the airport where you would be dropping her off? There website has sort of quotes on it and it was in the $220 dollar range. Plus the crate and whatever the scrapies tag and health certificates will cost. I am still checking with other airlines too.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are gorgeous babies! I love that doe! I'd be in line for her too if you weren't so far away!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh , who's buying who ? How wonderful


----------



## bayouboergoats

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhh , who's buying who ? How wonderful


I am trying to figure out a way to get one of Addy's doelings down here to texas in june.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> 5 hours is way better than 38 hrs if I drove straight there with Nostops! Lol
> 
> Do you know if United Airlines flies to the airport where you would be dropping her off? There website has sort of quotes on it and it was in the $220 dollar range. Plus the crate and whatever the scrapies tag and health certificates will cost. I am still checking with other airlines too.


Yes it is. 

Wow! That's not bad at all! Hard to believe though!  Yep, I just loooked and United A. does come into PDX.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Check with the Texas end about animals coming in June. When I use to ship dogs out of Phoenix they had a ban from like Memorial day to Labor day due to heat.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , congrats


----------



## bayouboergoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> Check with the Texas end about animals coming in June. When I use to ship dogs out of Phoenix they had a ban from like Memorial day to Labor day due to heat.


Please don't say that! That was my first concern because of the heat! Its usually in the 100's by then! Ughhh


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We will probably need to sell Star's doe Red White and Beautiful too. She is just darling and is gorgeous. I REALLY don't want to sell her, but I think we need to. L I am soooo attached to her, but we are thinking we should keep Diamonds for another kidding so we have more adults... not just a whole herd of kids! She could go in the end of May... would that interest you more than Journey? I have other people interested in her... but there is no way I'd sell this sweet girl to them... ever. She's a "to good home only" for sure!!  

She would be registered as 88% but is really 94.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> We will probably need to sell Star's doe Red White and Beautiful too. She is just darling and is gorgeous. I REALLY dont want to sell her, but I think we need to. L I am soooo attached to her, but we are thinking we should keep Diamonds for another kidding so we have more adults... not just a whole herd of kids! She could go in the end of May... would that interest you more than Journey? I have other people interested in her... but there is no way I'd sell this sweet girl to them... ever. She's a to good home only for sure!!
> 
> She would be registered as 88% but is really 94.


Maybe she can come live with me in Kansas  what's one more goat, when you've already got one coming!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^ Hehe.  Have you found anything good on shipping yet? You're supposed to be looking into it too _right_???  I think shipping a buck is gonna be harder than a 3 month old doeling...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Crossroads Boers said:


> ^ Hehe.  Have you found anything good on shipping yet? You're supposed to be looking into it too right???  I think shipping a buck is gonna be harder than a 3 month old doeling...


I got a number of a guy who was said to be able to do it for like $150! I think it can be worked out


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Awesome*!!! Good for you!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm so so excited! My dream buck


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay so how much would it be for bothof the doelings? Maybe make the trip worth it??? LolHubby is gonna flip a lid ifI tell him more than one now!!! ! Hahaha i have an addiction!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm excited for you Hamilton Acres!!!  

It would be $850 for both.  That would sure make the trip worth it! Beauty is absolutely gorgeous and my second favorite kid... I REALLY don't want to sell her!! But I know you'd give her a terrific home!  I don't know if you knew, but she has a silver spot on her... so just might produce spots!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay I am excited about the price the hauler quoted! I am pretty sure this just might work for me!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bayouboergoats said:


> Okay I am excited about the price the hauler quoted! I am pretty sure this just might work for me!


We're both getting crossroad goats! I'm so excited for the two of us


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hmmm $850!!!! Okay pretty sure I want both let me get with the hauler and see what it would be if it were two instead of one. Give me a few days and I will email you and send you a deposit. How much do you want me to send until closer to weaning? Then I will send you the rest before our scheduled pickup date.


----------



## bayouboergoats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> We're both getting crossroad goats! I'm so excited for the two of us


Ahh me too I am practically doing back flips over here!


----------



## bayouboergoats

bayouboergoats said:


> Hmmm $850!!!! Okay pretty sure I want both let me get with the hauler and see what it would be if it were two instead of one. Give me a few days and I will email you and send you a deposit. How much do you want me to send until closer to weaning? Then I will send you the rest before our scheduled pickup date.


Or do you require payment in Full first? Just let me know!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AHHHH! I'm PMing both of you and messaging here! Let me catch up...  

I'm excited for the two of you too!!! 

A deposit of half is what we require before sale.  You can send half now and the other half just before we ship this or these girl(s) out.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bayouboergoats said:


> Ahh me too I am practically doing back flips over here!


I'm trying desperately to contain my joy lol!! I can't wait to get My new boy home!


----------



## bayouboergoats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'm trying desperately to contain my joy lol!! I can't wait to get My new boy home!


When are you getting him? Oh and who are you getting??? Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bayouboergoats said:


> When are you getting him? Oh and who are you getting??? Lol


Teflon!!  not quite sure when yet. Working with a shipper to find out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

SO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH!!! We'll be in touch over email now.


----------



## bayouboergoats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Teflon!!  not quite sure when yet. Working with a shipper to find out!


If you don't mind me asking which shipper are you using?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank goodness Addy had already kidded! We have totally high jacked her thread! Maybe make the kiddos a new thread so all the attention can be on them! lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bayouboergoats said:


> Thank goodness Addy had already kidded! We have totally high jacked her thread! Maybe make the kiddos a new thread so all the attention can be on them! lol


LOL! Can't remember which shipper.. Let me go through my emails. He's very reasonably priced. Shoot me an email and I'll get you a name


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> Thank goodness Addy had already kidded! We have totally high jacked her thread! Maybe make the kiddos a new thread so all the attention can be on them! lol


Haha. No worries! People were probably done looking at them anyway!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Not me I could look at them all day!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hey Victoria! I vote you make me and Hamilton Acres a thread with LOTS of pictures of our soon to he new goaties! 


Hee heee I am pretty sure Hamilton Acres would agree with me on this too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good idea!! Maybe I'll do that!!!  Although Teflon's not gonna change much...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I want lots of pictures of Teflon!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Good idea!! Maybe I'll do that!!!  Although Teflon's not gonna change much...


Thats okay if he does not change! You can just get some pics from different angles! Maybe some in the sunshine! Hahaha


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww your gonna sell Teflon? well if hamiltonAcres gets him then at least we'll be able to keep up with him! I absolutely adore him! is it because he is throwing reds and not dapples? Just curious 

I really wish we lived closer, I'd love to buy a doeling from you some day <or Pam, I love both of your goats so much!>. Shipping I am sure would be outrageous though


----------



## bayouboergoats

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww your gonna sell Teflon? well if hamiltonAcres gets him then at least we'll be able to keep up with him! I absolutely adore him! is it because he is throwing reds and not dapples? Just curious
> 
> I really wish we lived closer, I'd love to buy a doeling from you some day <or Pam, I love both of your goats so much!>. Shipping I am sure would be outrageous though


Shipping is honestly not too bad it is going to cost me $500 or less just depending on how many other animals the hauler can book on my route if they can book alot more then my price will go down too.. They will be hauling the two does over 2,400 miles which is pretty far. The price I am paying for the does on top of the shipping still makes it worth in my book for two show quality red does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay Regan I'll get you pictures too.  He is a buck that looks better set up then loose... just as a heads up.  Cosmo is like that too and so is Ruby. A few of our kids however look stunning loose, then you put them on a collar and it looks like a different animal! We also don't make it our priority to have our bucks in show shape. They get grain once a day and clover hay. 

That is one reason... yes Candice.  I'm not breeding for red and traditionals! I want paints... A red here and there is fine, but not a whole herd of em!!  Another reason would be we really don't need two bucks for our small herd and I know Rich is going to have awesome kids.... Teflon's kids are outstanding though. We are really wondering if we should keep him a little longer and breed him back to a few before he goes! His kids are amazing! And we are only keeping 1 doe!!! 

In the SUNSHINE??? Have you looked at the Mossyrock,WA forecast recently?? (Hehe) It was snowing last night and has been pouring down rain for days... probably will be for a while now.  Spring is a despised word for a lot of Washintonians! At least it is for me! You have to get through spring to get to summer though! So I like it for that reason... the grass really starts growing too which is nice.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Okay Regan I'll get you pictures too.  He is a buck that looks better set up then loose... just as a heads up.  Cosmo is like that too and so is Ruby. A few of our kids however look stunning loose, then you put them on a collar and it looks like a different animal! We also don't make it our priority to have our bucks in show shape. They get grain once a day and clover hay.
> 
> That is one reason... yes Candice.  I'm not breeding for red and traditionals! I want paints... A red here and there is fine, but not a whole herd of em!!  Another reason would be we really don't need two bucks for our small herd and I know Rich is going to have awesome kids.... Teflon's kids are outstanding though. We are really wondering if we should keep him a little longer and breed him back to a few before he goes! His kids are amazing! And we are only keeping 1 doe!!!
> 
> In the SUNSHINE??? Have you looked at the Mossyrock,WA forecast recently?? (Hehe) It was snowing last night and has been pouring down rain for days... probably will be for a while now.  Spring is a despised word for a lot of Washintonians! At least it is for me! You have to get through spring to get to summer though! So I like it for that reason... the grass really starts growing too which is nice.


I do not keep my buck in show shape all the time either he is actually rather thin right now from chasing does so much! lol I have heard it cuts down on their life span when you over feed them all the time just to keep extra weight on them. My buck kinda looks like a wether right now the hubby is not happy about it either! haha

Sorry about your weather I guess I don't pay attention to it. We have been getting into the upper 80's already with a whole lot of sunshine! So much that while planting the two gardens this weekend I actually have a pretty bad sunburn!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> I guess I don't pay attention to it. We have been getting into the upper 80's already with a whole lot of sunshine! So much that while planting the two gardens this weekend I actually have a pretty bad sunburn!?!


I know... I was just joking.  Oh that sounds so wonderful! Summer just can't come fast enough around here. We get fried as soon as the sun comes out after a long winter!

Teflon was looking real nice this morning and I was kicking myself for not bringing the camera! We'll get new pictures of the traveling 3 and make a new thread for you two later today! What should I call it?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> I know... I was just joking.  Oh that sounds so wonderful! Summer just can't come fast enough around here. We get fried as soon as the sun comes out after a long winter!
> 
> Teflon was looking real nice this morning and I was kicking myself for not bringing the camera! We'll get new pictures of the traveling 3 and make a new thread for you two later today! *What should I call it?*


how about AWESOME GOATS going to Hamilton Acres & Bayou Boer Goats?? lol j/j

You could just title it

goats being sold to other states?

Goats Being sold/shipped to other states?

Oh gosh I can not think of anything right now


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

So it's been decided! Teflon will be joining my farm in October of 2014  I couldn't be more thrilled, and even if its over a year away, it's the perfect time! Yippee!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

bayouboergoats said:


> how about AWESOME GOATS going to Hamilton Acres & Bayou Boer Goats?? lol j/j
> 
> You could just title it
> 
> goats being sold to other states?
> 
> Goats Being sold/shipped to other states?
> 
> Oh gosh I can not think of anything right now


It could be called "Going to a new home!"


----------



## BlissMeadows

Crossroads Boers said:


> Kindlehope Warrior's Adventure had her first kid at about 6:45 this evening.  The other 2 followed about 20 minutes apart! All 3 came out the correct way with two legs and a head presenting. That was the first "normal" kidding we've had this year!! All the others have had at least 1 leg back if not 2!
> 
> They are all healthy and nursing! We had to rip the 1st bucks ears because they were folded up. That was sad.  Other than that though, they are doing wonderful! Addy is such a terrific mom!
> 
> Buck #1 will be our bottle kid. He weighs 7.7 and we named him Adventurous Quest.
> 
> Doe also weighed 7.7 and we named her Adventurous Journey. She is REALLY dark red.
> 
> Buck #2 has a big white stripe on his belly. He came out on the red side so we first thought he was all red! Then my sister turned him over and said " hey wait, he's got a big white spot!". So we named him Exciting Discovery! He weighed 8.4!
> 
> Our kidding tally so far is 10 kids. 6 bucks and 4 does. 6 reds, 2 traditionals, 1 paint and one minimal paint.
> 
> 2 more does to go and we'll be done until December!


Hey! these babies are cute are you selling any of the bucks? My mother is looking for another buck to bring into the herd because we have two girls that cant be bred to our current bucks due to to close of gene relations and call us crazy but we wont breed our Does with their brothers so we are looking for a new buck/buckling.


----------



## bayouboergoats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> So it's been decided! Teflon will be joining my farm in October of 2014  I couldn't be more thrilled, and even if its over a year away, it's the perfect time! Yippee!


Hey a year is not that long! Plus to me bucks really start looking more mature and handsome the older they get!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Candice, some of your girls can come visit Tef!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Would you take some pics from behind as well?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! Sorry guys... we've been out cleaning the barn and taking lots and lots of pictures for the "Awesome Goats Going To Bayou Boer and Hamilton Acres" thread!! Maybe I will call it that. Hehe.  

Bliss Meadows... we have 3 bucks and an un-wethered wether for sale right now.  Two traditional bucklings by our best doe, a paint buckling and a solid red bottle baby. The bottle baby can go anytime and we can leave him a buck. 

I have lots of pictures and just need to go make a new thread!! But I didn't get a rear shot of Teflon! Sorry! I can try to get that tomorrow.  He has a REALLY wide rear end. It is awesome...


----------

